
Start-up Book List - katpas
https://medium.com/@KatAlexPas/an-hour-and-a-half-a-day-of-reading-business-books-db503a79fa0f#.ouhch3pz3
======
blakethorne
Really excellent list. Might add that Nassim Taleb's Incerto series (while an
effort at times) offers insights that dovetail nicely with the startup
journey.

~~~
katpas
Thanks! Black Swan by Taleb has been recommended to me before, will make it my
next read.

